# How would you categorize us?



## Zeff (Jun 23, 2011)

Me and Encasedmetal's band

From a Dig

http://zeffy.net/fromadig/From A Dig Demo/Bleed It Out.mp3


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 23, 2011)

Fuck that was sick, I hear some groove, death and progressive metal stuff in there


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 23, 2011)

Progressive Death Groove


----------



## WeBowInItsAura (Jun 24, 2011)

Definitely some groove in there. But it strikes me as Death Metal more than anything else due to a lot of fast tremelo picking and blast beats. It's groovy Death Metal. 

You guys are sick though, and I like the vocals!


----------



## Infamous Impact (Jun 24, 2011)

Definitely Death Metal. Really good death metal too.


----------



## TheBotquax (Jun 24, 2011)

I would categorize that song as...


PURE. FUCKING. METAL.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 24, 2011)

Metal.


----------



## Soubi7string (Jun 27, 2011)

Metal


----------



## Antoni0 (Jun 27, 2011)

I think this sounds a bit like.. a nice mix of 80's electropop and jazz? In its own funny way


----------



## Zeff (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks guys, we're getting it mastered right now, I'll post those up once they're finished.


----------



## Zeff (Jul 19, 2011)

Bump with final versions

Index of /fromadig


----------



## ghostred7 (Jul 19, 2011)

Good stuff!! My personal fav is 12oz Curl


----------

